# Paris's DUI



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060926/...RrBHNlYwM3NjI-

So oficially it came in at .08...  Which amazingly is the minimum amount needed to qualify for a DUI arrest.  I kinda find it amusing how the police pulled her over at just the right moment to get a .08 reading.  Rounding up anyone?  

I know not everyone likes Paris =P  But I think there just making an example out of her, which is rather silly.  Dont hate her cuz she's beautiful lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2006)

drunk = drunk, even if you're 'at the limit' and 'feel like you can drive'.
Regardless of celebrity, she should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law as it reads in California.
Then she should thank her lucky fucking stars she lives there and not Texas.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2006)

Very very rarely do I hate someone with every fiber of my being but I seriously cannot STAND Paris Hilton. She's not that pretty, she has no talent, and I'm not even sure what will happen to her if she ever has to claim bankruptcy. Probably wouldn't even know how to look for a job. 

Speaking of jobs, does she even have one? 

She to me is just one of those spoiled little brats that the parents decided to give everything to just to shut her up from wanting attention and now crawls into bed with the media to get her attention.

Good for the police officers. You know she may not have to obey the rules at her house and do whatever she wants in hollywood but the moment she steps out on the street she has to answer to the police if she screws up and they happen to be there.

And for all the adoring fans of hers- im glad she got pulled over looks like the blond bombshell diety can indeed fail miserably. 

Her situation is just sad.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't feel safe with drunk people on the road.  I was behind someone yesterday that was swerving and then they turned into a curb because they missed the street they were to turn on.  Its a good thing i was pretty far behind them by this point.  
If she was driving drunk I'm glad she got arrested, its pretty much an inexecusable offense.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_ Speaking of jobs, does she even have one?_

 
She's got a great selling CD, She's a Reality TV Star, has starred in movies, does advertising, modeling, she also has perfume lines, and other clothing, purses, and accessories out there.

All things considered she markets herself very well, and has an income of several million a year.  According to I believe it was E.

So she doesn't have to be spoiled by her parents, she makes plenty of money on her own to support her lifestyle.

Dont hate her because she's sucessful =P


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2006)

it's not because she's successful that shes' annoying.
It's because she exists.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_And for all the adoring fans of hers- im glad she got pulled over looks like the blond bombshell diety can indeed fail miserably._

 
She didn't fail.  In reality, all this is doing is making her even more money.  I forgot who said it, but the quote was, "There is no such thing as bad publicity."  She's just getting free advertising


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_it's not because she's successful that shes' annoying.
It's because she exists._

 
You can't blame Paris.  She's only popular because people like you and I make her popular.  She lives a charmed life


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Then she should thank her lucky fucking stars she lives there and not Texas._

 
I thought in Texas it was illegal to drive with a BAC of UNDER .08 =P


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2006)

Actually Texas has fairly steep DUI consequences.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Guess it depends on where you live.  Since according to friends of mine who grew up there it was fairly lax in their area.  They weren't in the city though.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2006)

Check into the laws as of Sept. 03. 
It's a points based system now, and the most minor of DUI infractions (inc. driving at .08) results in a three thousand dollar fine paid out over three years (either 1000 each year or monthly installments) as well as not being able to be insured at a reasonable rate for ten years.
In addition it's a mandatory six month license suspension (DPS takes your license immediately and does not return it) for SUSPICION of DUI. Meaning you lose it for six months before you're even convicted. 

Add to that a mandatory year of probation, monthly probation visits, no drinking or visiting establishments that sell alcohol as part of the probation, court fees, mandatory SR-22s, you can't be insured "full coverage" in TX with a DUI, victims classes, etc., and the costs are actually pretty steep.

And, that's regardless of location.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Check into the laws as of Sept. 03. 
It's a points based system now, and the most minor of DUI infractions (inc. driving at .08) results in a three thousand dollar fine paid out over three years (either 1000 each year or monthly installments) as well as not being able to be insured at a reasonable rate for ten years.
In addition it's a mandatory six month license suspension (DPS takes your license immediately and does not return it) for SUSPICION of DUI. Meaning you lose it for six months before you're even convicted. 

Add to that a mandatory year of probation, monthly probation visits, no drinking or visiting establishments that sell alcohol as part of the probation, court fees, mandatory SR-22s, you can't be insured "full coverage" in TX with a DUI, victims classes, etc., and the costs are actually pretty steep.

And, that's regardless of location._

 
LIES... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw Varsity Blues!  You can steal police cars in Texas while drunk and not have any problems!

LOL!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2006)

well.
that is true.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 26, 2006)

I hesitate to say that Paris earns herself money. I would tend to give the credit to the designers, producers, musicians, publicists, etc that she hired with Daddy's money, and then with her own once she 'earned' it. The States is supposed to be a place of equal oppourtunity, yet does anyone have the kind of oppourtunities that she takes for granted? Why does she make millions of dollars a year, and people like cops and doctors who I think anyone would agree make far more important contributions to society make so much less? *Please note here I am Canadian and our doctors are paid by the government and don't make very much. I'm not sure what the situation in the States is.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 26, 2006)

i dont find paris hilton good looking in anyway
shes kind of tall and gawkey 

if it wasnt for all the stylists and makeup artists who knows what any of the stars would look like


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2006)

RaeRae-a job is a job. Like where you go out and you bust your ass for something. She has never done that. I tend to agree with Nutmeg, she is "earning" money because other people are doing it for her.

Nutmeg-many doctors are very wealthy here in the states but this is because the government does not pay our doctors. Insurance does.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_RaeRae-a job is a job. Like where you go out and you bust your ass for something. She has never done that. I tend to agree with Nutmeg, she is "earning" money because other people are doing it for her.

Nutmeg-many doctors are very wealthy here in the states but this is because the government does not pay our doctors. Insurance does._

 
So are the hundreds of other models, actors/actresses, etc are busting their asses for the millions they earn?  But Paris isn't?

VSecret pays their models millions to tiptoe around in their bra's and panties, yet no one is getting on Tyra Banks or Heidi Klum's case about how they dont have real jobs.

She's earning her own money just like them.  You might not like the fact that in the greater scheme of things she probably makes more in one episode of The Simple Life, than most of us make in a year, but she's still working just as hard as any other reality show star.

You can't single out Paris.  Being a Hilton didn't give her the success she has had.  Being Paris did.  There are thousands of rich brats in the United States, and probably millions world wide.  They dont all have their own TV show, record deal, or reality TV show.  Paris Hilton is a household name completely seperate from Hilton Hotels.  She turned, "Being Famous for Doing Nothing" into a multi-million dollar advertising campaign by being marketable.  It takes morethan money to do that, or every rich brat would be making millions like her.

Edit:  If your busting your ass to make ends meet, your doing something wrong.  People need to work smarter, not harder.


----------



## little teaser (Sep 26, 2006)

wow it's amazeing how many of you know paris to be hateing like that she's laughing all the way to the bank the girl is pretty young and rich and gets all the cute rock stars on another note i think all people who are out drinking or under any influence thats dangerous and should be punish fullyto keep the roads safe exspecially celebs they can afford taxi or a desinated driver they need to think twice befor geting behind the wheel!!!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_.  Being a Hilton didn't give her the success she has had._

 
Umm, yes it did. No one would WANT to watch or buy any of her crap if she didn't have the Hilton last name. She wouldn't have the money to market herself, either. 

There are plenty of trust fund babies out there who DON'T make themselves media whores because they don't want to. What a concept. 

I'm not remotely jealous of Paris Hilton. I'll take my functional life anyday over acting in such a manner as to acquire the reputation of a sperm vomiting (South Park, anyone?) moron, thank you very much. 

I'm pretty sure Heidi Klum and Tyra Banks WORKED hard to get to the top of their fields. Just because it doesn't seem like a hard job doesn't mean that it isn't work. What you are missing is that Paris has NO discernable talent, unlike actress and models and athletes, etc.


----------



## little teaser (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_i dont find paris hilton good looking in anyway
shes kind of tall and gawkey 

if it wasnt for all the stylists and makeup artists who knows what any of the stars would look like_

 
sorry didnt mean to post twice


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 26, 2006)

That's my point... (two posts up) I don't really think that the people who live in the media or are "famous" deserve the money they get. I'm not singling Paris out, the thread is about her. I feel the same about every other young drunk/high/rich pop star. I respect hard work. And I respect people who don't want to whore themselves to the media to make money. Money is great, but I think it's somewhat sick to do to yourself what all of those Hollywood folks do to themselves just to make money. Why would you sacrifice all of the joys of life that you need to in order to make money by being a celebrity? I just don't get it.


----------



## little teaser (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_i dont find paris hilton good looking in anyway
shes kind of tall and gawkey 

if it wasnt for all the stylists and makeup artists who knows what any of the stars would look like_

 
 beauty is in the eye of the beholder! and either you have it or you dont makeup helps bring out your beauty and highlight your features if ur ugly i dont think makeup will help!lol


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_Umm, yes it did. No one would WANT to watch or buy any of her crap if she didn't have the Hilton last name. She wouldn't have the money to market herself, either. 

There are plenty of trust fund babies out there who DON'T make themselves media whores because they don't want to. What a concept. 

I'm not remotely jealous of Paris Hilton. I'll take my functional life anyday over acting in such a manner as to acquire the reputation of a sperm vomiting (South Park, anyone?) moron, thank you very much. 

I'm pretty sure Heidi Klum and Tyra Banks WORKED hard to get to the top of their fields. Just because it doesn't seem like a hard job doesn't mean that it isn't work. What you are missing is that Paris has NO discernable talent, unlike actress and models and athletes, etc._

 
Her CD is quite good actually.  And has a few good singles on it.  <shrug>

And all things considered, being a media whore is a talent.  You'd be silly to discount being marketable as not having any talent.  It takes a certain type of personality to be able to survive in that type of environment.  Not only survive in it, but thrive.  Every trust fund baby doesn't do it, because they woulnd'tbe able to handle it, or make it nearly as entertaining.

Entertainment comes in many shapes and sizes, and considering how many different things she's be able to do, it's quite amazing.  Regardless she's doing something right, she works less than we all do and makes a whole lot more.  The idiots in this world are the ones who work 9-5.  All the smart ones already found a way out of it, regardless of if you consider it work or not.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 26, 2006)

http://tyester.com/index2.php/?page_id=37

It speaks for itself...


----------



## macluver (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't think she;s attractive and I just don't find her talented. But drunk is drunk. No one, no matter how rich or famous, should be driving drunk, and if they do, they should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. Who cares who she is? She needs to get in trouble just like any of us would if we were to get a DUI.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 26, 2006)

I personally did not like the cd.. and you can tell by listening to it that someone in the mixing room worked VERY VERY HARD to make her voice sound good.. its incredibly digi-tized. . . She did not have to have talent to record this album all she needed was money which she has.

 I also think she is a lousy model and she is not that attractive. and her acting skills are... well.. not great...

I am guilty of watching the simple life.. the last season being my favorite. I like paris's attitude much better than nicoles. thats all she has going for her. 

I do give her props however for making a living on her own and not using her parents. but it also helps the have the hilton last name when trying to make something of yourself

as for the dui . she said she had one margarita after not eating all day. Personally i dont get in the car after ANY drinks. and drunk is drunk no matter who you are..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

  Speaking of jobs, does she even have one?  
 
Whatever she picks this week as her job. Socialite seems to be her biggest job, though.

It's ridiculous to think she hasn't benefitted from her name/family connections/money. Many people do. Anderson Cooper, the Osbourne children, Ashlee Simpson, Jamie Lynn Spears, Gwenyth Paltrow, God knows who else. Some of the people actually take time to educate themselves on what they wish to do. They do have an advantage over the rest of us, but at least they attempt to make themselves slightly deserving. I don't believe Paris Hilton has deserved to release a CD. The vocals have been Pro-tooled, but the same can be said about Britney and other pop CDs. What frustrates me about Paris is that she hasn't had to work at her craft and doesn't seem aware of how much she's got going for her by just being born a Hilton.

With that said, I hope they give Paris a fair hearing. I don't want the judge to crack down especially hard, but I don't want a light slap on the wrist. I find that most celebrities who commit crimes get off a hell of a lot lighter than everyone else. Like the stars, justice should be blind.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_http://tyester.com/index2.php/?page_id=37

It speaks for itself..._

 
 Quote:

  ..10. Suing a guy who was smart enough to film the sex and keep it, in case
he might get blackmailed later. BTW I saw some of these videos, and it looked like she was well consented before hand.  
 
Ironically, she got super popular post sex video.  So you can thank your XY friend for helping Paris become who she is today.  Like I said before, there is no such thing as bad publicity.  And the sex tapes were easily a huge reason for the media frenzy that surrounds Paris.

Thats Hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I doubt he saved the tape in case he got blackmailed.  She not the first girl to make a home video with a boyfriend.  It's just the sad boyfriends who end up hanging on to them for years so they can replay the moments they are never going to have again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  While their ex's are making new videos =P


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope she gets punished to the fullest possible extent of the law, not because she is paris hilton, but because driving while intoxicated, regardless of what your BAC is, is NOT cool. i don't care if she blew a .08 or an off-the-charts-she-should-be-dead number, it's still driving under the influence. unfortunately, being as how it is california, and more specifically the los angeles court system, she'll probably get a fine, maybe some probation and community service. she might lose her license. but more realistically, she'll higher some phenomenally expensive big-gun defense attorney, and more or less walk free. look at how many celebrities get pulled over for driving under the influence, or possession. occasionally, youll hear about the cases going go trial, and less often than that, you'll hear about them actually getting more than a wrist-slap punishment. it's big news when it happens, and slowly loses it's headline-value once the DA or CA decides to lessen charges, or drop them altogether. should the case actually make it to the court system, her sentencing will no doubt be very light. it sucks, it's not fair, but it's the truth.

and as far as paris herself goes...i have hated her for awhile, even before she became the clusterfucked celebrity she is now. does anyone else remember the piece about her, years ago, that was in either vogue or vanity fair? painting the picture of her and nicky, in their mid teens, being spoiled-ass brats? even back then, she annoyed me, although i never thought she'd become what she is now. clearly, she's used her familys name to become what she is. also, the speculation that she and rick solomon actually PLANNED for that tape to be released is completely conceivable. publicity is publicity, no matter how good or bad it is. look at kate moss...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 27, 2006)

You know, the more I think about this, the more I get pissed off. She's Paris Hilton for goodness sakes, can't she get a driver or call a cab when she's had too much to drink?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_You know, the more I think about this, the more I get pissed off. She's Paris Hilton for goodness sakes, can't she get a driver or call a cab when she's had too much to drink?_

 
I think your overreacting about a .08 BAC.  .08 is hardly intoxicated.  I would probably blow a .08 after 1 drink if I was pulled over right after drinking on an empty stomache.  And if she's telling the truth about having 1 margarita, which considering she blew the absolute minimum to get in trouble with the law i don't doubt.  Who knows how much alcohol the bartender put in the drink.  It's not as if every bartend measures out exactly 1 shot when they pur your drink (and some places pour a really stiff drink).

Anyone and everyone has had 1 drink (probably more like 2 or 3) at dinner, or at a bar, or at a party and driven home afterwards.  Take a look at your family the next time you go out for dinner at a restaraunt for a holiday.  Or the next family gathering for a holiday dinner.  I bet the majority of the men driving home that night have more than 1 drink, and happily get into their cars and drive their families home with BAC's over .08.

She didn't do anything that 90% of the adult readers (and probably quite a few of the underaged ones) haven't done at some point in their lives.  Give her a break.  I could see getting totally on her case if she was way over the legal limit and "drunk."  But when your right on the line like that your basically sober.

I'm sure there are others on this board who have driven home with much higher than a .08 and got lucky nothing happened.  I'll be the first to raise my hand on that one.  I've done it.  Thats another one I'm also willing to be the majority of adults on this board have done at least once.  It doesn't make it right.  But even though she's Paris Hilton, she's still only human, and does just as much dumb things as any other girl in her 20's has done at some point while growing up.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't drink and I've never left anywhere and driven my car after drinking (when I did drink). How hard is it to make simple plans before you start drinking (even one or two) to have someone else drive? 

Fact is, you may think that .08 isn't a lot, but its the level that the state of California has chosen to use as the guideline for DUIs. Given that she was pulled over for driving erratically, she shouldn't have been behind the wheel of a car, plain and simple. Good grief, we've seen enough footage of her not being able to handle a car sober.

There is a large difference between making a mistake or being dumb and intentionally driving a car when you can't handle it. Does she have to kill someone before we condemn her for breaking the law?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

RaeRae, it doesn't matter. She broke the law. Plain and simple. Not only did she break the law, she did so in a potentially dangerous manner. 
I'm not going to say that I'm not sympathetic to people who get DUIs because I am. In the state of Texas, you can get a DUI for SUSPICION of intoxication and it DOES NOT HAVE TO BE ALCOHOL. I could tell you stories of people taking a benydril and getting a DUI and literally having their life ruined. 
She broke the law, and it's punishable by certain consequences. Given the fact she can't handle a car sober, I think it's reasonable to expect that a fair and slightly harsh punishment be meted out.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 27, 2006)

RaeRae-Please remember I'm the one who find most of hollywood useless. They don't have jobs in my opinion. All they have to do is go up repeat a few lines - think they are acting or modeling and boom. They get paid millions.

Most of the actors/actresses in my opinion in hollywood are garden variety shallow and pedantic and on top of this I've seen better acting in a 2nd grade play. 

Most of hollywood cannot sing same with country singers. They just sit there and try to and then some poor sap that has to listen to the crap has to try to make it semi palettable. 

So as you can see my opinion of hollywood is not high at all. It's very VERY low. 

So am I singling paris out? By all means NO. Do I like some actors/actresses more than others? YES especially when they seem to have a brain and they actually use it with semi intelligent answers. Not a two word attempt at a sentance that is replied to by everything. 

EX: The box is black. Paris would say" That's hot"
It's cold outside: Paris would say " That's hot"
Try talking to her about basic economics, history or anything else in the world- She'd get that glazed look in her eye she's so famous for then say " That's hot" in hopes that it would be. 

It just ugh infuriates me.

And quite frankly I don't care if it were paris or some joe on the street if your DUI You're ass needs to go to jail before you can utter "i'm sorry". I've been hit by a "drunk driver" before who was at an .08, I've seen people who have been hit by a drunk driver I have seen people get killed. 

I have absolutely NO sympathy whatsoever for anyone who drives drunk. There is absolutely no excuse. If you have the money to buy alcohol you have the money to buy yourself a ride home. End of story.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not comenting about the punishment.  The line of the law has to start somewhere.  And with regards to DUI's I would rather have it at a relativly sober .08, where for the most part everyone of any weight/mass is sober enoght to drive safely, than at a BAC that makes your driving severly impared.

I just find it funny how passionate people are about Paris, and how because it's her it's some huge deal.  I think out of my previous circle of friends I was one of the only people to not have a DUI.  And most of em got their DUI at the .08 level.  They all paid their fines, did their AA course, and had their liscense suspended.  <shrug> no big deal.

Ironically most ofthe people hating on her, are the same one who buy the tabloids that made her famous in the first place.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

I think people are passionate because they're tired of seeing rich and famous people get off for crimes that the average person would spend a lifetime paying for.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

The upper class of society have always gotten away with whatever thay wanted.  And the celebrities are the new upperclass and have been for a while.  The princes and princesses of  the USA.

But thats a whole nother topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We could get into how thin attractive white women get away with more as well too.  And it would be indirectly related hehe.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

I hardly think it's something to  be proud of that Paris Hilton and her ilk are the world accepted representatives of the US.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

And, trash is trash, regardless of the amount in the bank account.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

She's famous because we made her famous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Only have ourselves to blame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If she didn't sell magazines, burgers, and commercials, no one would care about her


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

Speaking of....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060927/...RrBHNlYwM3NjI-

DUI hearing postponed until december 5th hehe


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_She's famous because we made her famous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Only have ourselves to blame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If she didn't sell magazines, burgers, and commercials, no one would care about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There is no "we" here.
I have never voluntarily contributed anything to Paris Hilton's fortune. I don't buy tabloids. I don't buy magazines with her on the front. I don't buy her music. I don't watch her 'reality show'. I don't buy her clothes.


WE?

No. *I* have not made a contribution to that individual's fortune. YOU may have, but *I* have not.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 27, 2006)

ITA Shimmer. I have NEVER bought a damn thing her picture was on. As a matter of fact, I actually refuse to buy that brand if I can if she's on it. 

She's just-as you put it. Trash.

She and Britney Spears.

They would make a good pair.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_There is no "we" here.
I have never voluntarily contributed anything to Paris Hilton's fortune. I don't buy tabloids. I don't buy magazines with her on the front. I don't buy her music. I don't watch her 'reality show'. I don't buy her clothes.


WE?

No. *I* have not made a contribution to that individual's fortune. YOU may have, but *I* have not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yet you know so much about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So you must be watching/reading/hearing something


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

How can one not hear or know about her due to the immediate media saturation?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

Is is snack time yet?  I want my juice box!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

Your legs, arms, fingers, and feet work.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

I just sat down.  Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2006)

*blank stare*


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

ok... you specfically said in the other thread that you *served* snacks!  Waitress!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 27, 2006)

I get that Raerae means we as society, not as individuals. I certain did not contribute to Paris' fame.

It is, however, hard to avoid hearing about her/seeing stuff. If you casually read the covers of magazines while waiting in line, her name will most likely appear. It is very, very difficult not to be somewhat familiar with her.

Shimmer hit the nail on the head with
 Quote:

  I think people are passionate because they're tired of seeing rich and famous people get off for crimes that the average person would spend a lifetime paying for.  
 
Robert Downey Jr. is an excellent example of someone rich and famous not being hit as hard as he should be for his crimes. I guess I personally get frustrated, because I've known people who commit crimes far less worse and get hit a lot harder.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 27, 2006)

The next day (after her ordeal) she called Ryan Seacrest on his talk show and said that she worked all day on her video, went to DINNER with her sister and friends before going to the bar.  She left the bar after consuming one drink because she was hungry because she had not eaten that day.  :whattha: 

What was she doing at dinner?

http://www.tmz.com/2006/09/07/paris-...-n-out-burger/


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

I dunno about you, but if I KNOW I'm going to be drinking at a bar or club, i usually dont eat dinner that night.  Nothing worse than feeling full and looking like your pregnant because you have dinner rolling around in your tummy.  Defeneteley the way I wanna look when I'm at a club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We used to go out to dinner in groups all the time before the bars and clubs.  You just order drinks while your at dinner to warm you up to the rest of the night


----------



## Tyester (Sep 27, 2006)

So she's driving drunk in her SLR getting some burgers?

Oya I do that allllll the time...


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_So she's driving drunk in her SLR getting some burgers?

Oya I do that allllll the time..._

 
Just because your BAC is .08 doesn't make you drunk.  At the minimum legal limit to qualify for DUI?  Yes.  Drunk?  Hardly.

And you've never done a 3am after last call munchy run to get fast food after being up all partying night?  Not once?  I find that hard to believe.  I've lost track of the times i've driven to the 24 hour grochery store at like 2am to buy break and bake cookies with my roomates at my old apartment.  C'mon Tyester, have a little fun in life.

Did you know you can get a DUI if your under 21 if your BAC is over .05?  So your telling me a 20 years, 364 days, 23 hours, 59 minutes, 59 seconds old individual is "drunk" because she gets pulled over with a BAC of .05 and gets a DUI?  Yet at midnight, one second later, she is suddenly granted magical metobolistic powers that allow her to not be drunk until her BAC reaches .08?  Oh if only I had waited one second longer before getting in my car!  Please officer, I'm not drunk anymore, I have .03 to go now that I'm 21!


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 27, 2006)

This isn't the first time Paris has been cuaght drinking and driving a few years ago she put her car in drive instead of reverse and rammed into people nobody was hurt though, she doesn't get it


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 
_This isn't the first time Paris has been cuaght drinking and driving a few years ago she put her car in drive instead of reverse and rammed into people nobody was hurt though, she doesn't get it_

 
I backed into someone's car on Christmas Eve a few years back.  They were parked where they weren't supposed to be, and I was driving my grandpa's ford (stupid land boat) with my Mom and Aunt in the car.  Put a dent in their front fender, no damage to the car I was driving =P  We told the people, they looked at it, got upset, and said they would deal with it in the morning (they were across the street).  I think they were too drunk that night to remember =P  I was sober at the time too!  Nobody got hurt though!

I've got plenty of other "stupid things I've done while driving" stories.

Most of the really stupid ones were done while underaged lol.

I know I'm not the only one


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

 *Did you know you can get a DUI if your under 21 if your BAC is over .05? So your telling me a 20 years, 364 days, 23 hours, 59 minutes, 59 seconds old individual is "drunk" because she gets pulled over with a BAC of .05 and gets a DUI? Yet at midnight, one second later, she is suddenly granted magical metobolistic powers that allow her to not be drunk until her BAC reaches .08? Oh if only I had waited one second longer before getting in my car! Please officer, I'm not drunk anymore, I have .03 to go now that I'm 21! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

The limit is there because at UNDER 21 years of age you're not supposed to be driniking and driving AT ALL....Not ONE drink (and if ya wanna get technical, not one drink AT ALL, EVER).  After you turn 21, you ARE allowed by law to have one drink (or two..depending)...so long as your BAC stays below .08.  Any more than that, and _you are considered drunk_....Drunk you may not feel (or be), but drunk you are....BY LAW.


----------



## little teaser (Sep 28, 2006)

ok ladies let me spell it out paris hilton and nichole richie=hot hot hot and hotter didnt some one make a song about haters? and people shouldnt judge other people with out takeing a walk in there shoes to walk in paris you need some big feet hateing some one you dont even know or hasnt done anything to you =jeaously which is evil so how many here need to check there self befor judgeing...lol


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I dunno about you, but if I KNOW I'm going to be drinking at a bar or club, i usually dont eat dinner that night.  Nothing worse than feeling full and looking like your pregnant because you have dinner rolling around in your tummy.  Defeneteley the way I wanna look when I'm at a club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We used to go out to dinner in groups all the time before the bars and clubs.  You just order drinks while your at dinner to warm you up to the rest of the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I guess we are a bit different.  If I had been in her situation, I would have had something to eat-even if it had been a light meal. The point is, the story she gave was sketchy.  It sounded like she was lying.  Not good if she is trying to get out of this situation.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_The limit is there because at UNDER 21 years of age you're not supposed to be driniking and driving AT ALL....Not ONE drink (and if ya wanna get technical, not one drink AT ALL, EVER)._

 


It's perfectly legal to serve alcohol to individuals under 21 in your residence (note this isn't true in all 50 states) in California.  Parents have to consent to the drinking, and also be present.  So no, it's not set in stone that you MUST BE 21 to drink.  There are plenty of exceptions to the rule, including religious reasons, medical, culinary school, etc.  They vary state by state.

 Quote:

  After you turn 21, you ARE allowed by law to have one drink (or two..depending)...so long as your BAC stays below .08.  Any more than that, and _you are considered drunk_....Drunk you may not feel (or be), but drunk you are....BY LAW.  
 
Actually your considered driving under the influence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Which is very different then being drunk.  No one in this thread has disputed that driving with a BAC of .08 or higher is legal.  Several people have misunderstood driving at the absolute minimum legal limit as driving drunk, which is not true.  Being drunk involves the "*excessive* use of alcohol."

Think of .08 being the "safe point" to start enforcing DUI.  Drivers who have a .08 BAC aren't drunk.  In all reality, there probably perfectly capable of driving without causing any sort of problem.  I wouldn't be surprised to find the majority of DUI's involve BAC's near .08.  Because individuals are driving their cars because they dont feel any lingering incapactating effects of alcohol.  Most of the people who get DUIs at .08 probably waited to sober up before driving, and only got in the car because they didn't know their BAC was at .08.  It's not as if everyone carries a breathalizer in their purse to check before getting in their car.  Especially if they dont have any feelings of intoxication.

Did you know it's possible to get a DUI the morning after drinking?  You could have taken a cab home from the bar, slept the night, and taken a cab back to your car the morning after.  Yet your BAC could still be at .08 or above, and you wouldn't even think about it, until the officer gives you a DUI.  Since you hadn't been drinking today...  But the lingering alcohol in your system from the night before was still enough to get you a DUI.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_The point is, the story she gave was sketchy.  It sounded like she was lying.  Not good if she is trying to get out of this situation._

 
Actually we dont know what she said at all.  All we have are 2nd and 3rd hand information from tabloids and other entertainment news sources.  Yeh my friend, who is the daughter of the ex of the police officer who arrested her said Paris said this....


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 28, 2006)

You can hear her say it in the link I provided above.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_So she's driving drunk in her SLR getting some burgers?

Oya I do that allllll the time..._

 
shooot...I drive my SLR to In & out all the time!In fact thats all I use it for.

I'd speed if i had that car too..


::raises hand:: Guilty of speeding to fast food joints to get food... (sober)

or if im desinated driver.. i drive veryyy verry sloooowwwly to get food... I dont like puke in my car. There is nothing more embarassing than having someone open up your door in the jack in the box drive thru and throw up. everyone stares.. (the truck in front of me had the same thing going on though so i didnt feel quite so bad!)


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_It's perfectly legal to serve alcohol to individuals under 21 in your residence (note this isn't true in all 50 states) in California. Parents have to consent to the drinking, and also be present. So no, it's not set in stone that you MUST BE 21 to drink. There are plenty of exceptions to the rule, including religious reasons, medical, culinary school, etc. They vary state by state.



Actually your considered driving under the influence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is very different then being drunk. No one in this thread has disputed that driving with a BAC of .08 or higher is legal. Several people have misunderstood driving at the absolute minimum legal limit as driving drunk, which is not true. Being drunk involves the "*excessive* use of alcohol."

Think of .08 being the "safe point" to start enforcing DUI. Drivers who have a .08 BAC aren't drunk. In all reality, there probably perfectly capable of driving without causing any sort of problem. I wouldn't be surprised to find the majority of DUI's involve BAC's near .08. Because individuals are driving their cars because they dont feel any lingering incapactating effects of alcohol. Most of the people who get DUIs at .08 probably waited to sober up before driving, and only got in the car because they didn't know their BAC was at .08. It's not as if everyone carries a breathalizer in their purse to check before getting in their car. Especially if they dont have any feelings of intoxication.

Did you know it's possible to get a DUI the morning after drinking? You could have taken a cab home from the bar, slept the night, and taken a cab back to your car the morning after. Yet your BAC could still be at .08 or above, and you wouldn't even think about it, until the officer gives you a DUI. Since you hadn't been drinking today... But the lingering alcohol in your system from the night before was still enough to get you a DUI._

 

*Six in one, half dozen in the other....It's all just semantics.  I think you know the point I was trying to get at.  Sure, there are exceptions...there are exceptions to everything..but I wasn't talking about exceptions....I was talking about generalities*


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Actually we dont know what she said at all.  All we have are 2nd and 3rd hand information from tabloids and other entertainment news sources.  Yeh my friend, who is the daughter of the ex of the police officer who arrested her said Paris said this...._

 
Actually no, she gave an interview with Ryan Seacrest.

Google is awesome


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

Didn't read it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks like your more into Paris than I am Shimmer! =P


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2006)

Research is my friend.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

I know, i got sloppy =( I'm usually good at doing my research b4 posting!  BAD RAE RAE!  BAD!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 28, 2006)

Haha her interview is like over the phone or something and I love how she sounds like she just woke up and is slightly annoyed by Ryan Seacrest...

I dont blame her.. Ryan Seacrest bugs me more than anyone. I wouldnt want to be waken up by him either.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Just because your BAC is .08 doesn't make you drunk.  At the minimum legal limit to qualify for DUI?  Yes.  Drunk?  Hardly._

 
Hardly? Some people can hardly hold their composure after 1 drink. I've been to enough defensive driving classes to know the dangers of alcohol. I've also experienced them first hand, more on that later.

 Quote:

  And you've never done a 3am after last call munchy run to get fast food after being up all partying night?  Not once?  I find that hard to believe.  
 
If I have, it's been so many years I don't remember. I was mostly being sarcastic about some snotty bimbo driving one of the best Mercedes ever built to get HAMBURGERS. It's called class, and I know money cannot buy it. Trust me.

 Quote:

   I've lost track of the times i've driven to the 24 hour grochery store at like 2am to buy break and bake cookies with my roomates at my old apartment.  C'mon Tyester, have a little fun in life.  
 
Good for you, driving drunk is a good thing! Just please don't kill me or anyone I care about. I can have plenty of fun(which I do btw) in life without getting wasted. Personally... I got tired of being and feeling sick the day after. And if I needed any more of a reason, alcohol also impairs my body's performance, something that's a no-no in my book.

 Quote:

  Did you know you can get a DUI if your under 21 if your BAC is over .05?  So your telling me a 20 years, 364 days, 23 hours, 59 minutes, 59 seconds old individual is "drunk" because she gets pulled over with a BAC of .05 and gets a DUI?  Yet at midnight, one second later, she is suddenly granted magical metobolistic powers that allow her to not be drunk until her BAC reaches .08?  Oh if only I had waited one second longer before getting in my car!  Please officer, I'm not drunk anymore, I have .03 to go now that I'm 21! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I know ALL about DUIs, DWIs, and what they can and cannot get you on when they pull you over. Believe it or not, I've even been pulled over while I've been intoxicated. I was not drunk, nor was I over the legal limit. But we do have a 0 Tolerance policy here in Texas, and guess what, I didn't get off with just a ticket for speeding just then. I got to have myself a little field sobriety test to make sure I wasn't "drunk" *IE- incohorent to the point where I was unfit to drive, no matter what BAC I had.

I also realize there's circumstances upon circumstances when it comes to anything. I'm not saying you should do this, that or the other. I was merely commenting on how I cannot believe Paris Hilton, whom I have such feelings for, was pulled over for driving her SLR to get hamburgers at 3am.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

  Good for you, driving drunk is a good thing! Just please don't kill me or anyone I care about. I can have plenty of fun(which I do btw) in life without getting wasted. Personally... I got tired of being and feeling sick the day after. And if I needed any more of a reason, alcohol also impairs my body's performance, something that's a no-no in my book.  
 
Never said anything about being intoxicated while doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Besides, you can go to a bar or club and not get "wasted."  Thats such a typical male view on drinking that you have to get shitfaced to have a good time if your out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_I also realize there's circumstances upon circumstances when it comes to anything. I'm not saying you should do this, that or the other. I was merely commenting on how I cannot believe Paris Hilton, whom I have such feelings for, was pulled over for driving her SLR to get hamburgers at 3am._

 
Would getting pulled over to get Del Taco have been better?  Or perhaps one of the many 5 star drive through restaraunts that are open at 3am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  If I have, it's been so many years I don't remember. I was mostly being sarcastic about some snotty bimbo driving one of the best Mercedes ever built to get HAMBURGERS. It's called class, and I know money cannot buy it. Trust me.  
 
Whats wrong with getting hamburgers anyways.  Are people with SLR's suddenly not allowed to buy In-And-Out anymore?  You seem to have some jaded opinion that when you have money your suddenly not allowed to eat fast food like every other person.

I drive a BMW, should I be afraid of going to the drive through in the future!  OMG hamburgers are so white trash, and totally not chic.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 28, 2006)

This is the point where I have to quit. I'm not admiting anything, nor is there any typical male thing about the response, it's just, I'm not going to take it further because I have respect for others and what they've accomplished. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 28, 2006)

i really wish that she would have just driven that mercedes into a fuel tanker,caught on fire,and then rolled her burning 120k dollar car and her underweight,no talented, ugly,socialite,and drunk ass off of a cliff.

paris hilton,please die in a fucking fire.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_I know ALL about DUIs, DWIs, and what they can and cannot get you on when they pull you over. Believe it or not, I've even been pulled over while I've been intoxicated. I was not drunk, nor was I over the legal limit. But we do have a 0 Tolerance policy here in Texas, and guess what, I didn't get off with just a ticket for speeding just then. I got to have myself a little field sobriety test to make sure I wasn't "drunk" *IE- incohorent to the point where I was unfit to drive, no matter what BAC I had._

 
I was forced to do a field sobriety test once.  I had a headlight out, and was going home from a friends sorority house.  Ironically I hadn't even been drinking, but the officer refused to believe that I was sober.

Granted I had dixie cups, party lights, and other assorted party stuff in the back seat of my car from my dorm room (No alcohol left, haha we drank that all on the last night in the dorms LOL), but still.

Was rather funny walking the line, touching my nose, and standing on one foot lol.  Finally after like 30 minutes of hassling me about it (like 3 cop cars showed up lol, they much have been really bored), they let me go with a, "Make sure you get that headlight fixed!"

Cops are silly lol...

Gotta love the DUI checkpoints too.  We rolled through a few of those with drivers who were probably over the legal limit lol, not to mention everyone else in the car had been drinking pre party lol.  They just never bothered ticketing us becase we were like, "Yah were on our way to go drinking at the club!"  LOL.

OMG Officer!  No I haven't been drinking *big smile* and we have a designated driver for the ride home.  Thanks for caring though!  We really appreciate the DUI checkpoints!  Your making Santa Barbara a safer place!!!  LOL.

Male officers are suckers for a car packed with college girls lol.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I was forced to do a field sobriety test once.  I had a headlight out, and was going home from a friends sorority house.  Ironically I hadn't even been drinking, but the officer refused to believe that I was sober.

Granted I had dixie cups, party lights, and other assorted party stuff in the back seat of my car from my dorm room (No alcohol left, haha we drank that all on the last night in the dorms LOL), but still.

Was rather funny walking the line, touching my nose, and standing on one foot lol.  Finally after like 30 minutes of hassling me about it (like 3 cop cars showed up lol, they much have been really bored), they let me go with a, "Make sure you get that headlight fixed!"

Cops are silly lol...

Gotta love the DUI checkpoints too.  We rolled through a few of those with drivers who were probably over the legal limit lol, not to mention everyone else in the car had been drinking pre party lol.  They just never bothered ticketing us becase we were like, "Yah were on our way to go drinking at the club!"  LOL.

OMG Officer!  No I haven't been drinking *big smile* and we have a designated driver for the ride home.  Thanks for caring though!  We really appreciate the DUI checkpoints!  Your making Santa Barbara a safer place!!!  LOL.

Male officers are suckers for a car packed with college girls lol._

 

touching story..........


----------



## Tyester (Sep 28, 2006)

Hahaha...


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_touching story..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
College was a crazy time lol...  Some people had more fun than others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those aren't even the worst stories =P

Sadly (thankfully? lol) the window of being young and dumb is a small one =P


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2006)

I can think of so many ways to have fun without drinking.



But that's just me.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I can think of so many ways to have fun without drinking.



But that's just me._

 
i can think of so many ways of having fun while being drunk....but not DRIVING!


you are right though. there is plenty of good clean fun out there.....drunkeness just comes from boredom,IMO.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I can think of so many ways to have fun without drinking.



But that's just me._

 
Yeh but you can do all of those, and still find time to party at night =P


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_you are right though. there is plenty of good clean fun out there.....drunkeness just comes from boredom,IMO._

 
I'd tend to agree assuming it's daytime drinking.  Or if it's drinking while alone.  But there are plenty of ways to party that have nothing at all to do with being bored.  It is afterall a social activity


----------



## Tyester (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_
you are right though. there is plenty of good clean fun out there.....drunkeness just comes from boredom,IMO._

 
OMFG I gotta get a picture of this. YOU admitting that theres fun without being drunk?! I don't believe...


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_OMFG I gotta get a picture of this. YOU admitting that theres fun without being drunk?! I don't believe..._

 

alcoholics don't count......

all that really counts are the lap times anyways....correct?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i ownz joo!!!


----------



## Tyester (Sep 28, 2006)

In fact... I bet you're drunk right now.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_In fact... I bet you're drunk right now._

 

so,what of it?


----------



## little teaser (Sep 29, 2006)

drunks are annoying i dont like how it makes me feel dizzy and shit i like to go to the club after 2am when the drunks leave and the ravers come to play the music and vibe are much better and if im going to get f*** up me and my posse take a cab there and back i dont wanna die or kill anyone or go to jail anyone who justify there ability to drive while under the influence is f***up and in deniel how can anyone posebly say how they would handel a situation when your intoxicated you never know


----------



## little teaser (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_i really wish that she would have just driven that mercedes into a fuel tanker,caught on fire,and then rolled her burning 120k dollar car and her underweight,no talented, ugly,socialite,and drunk ass off of a cliff.

paris hilton,please die in a fucking fire._

 
 ewww be careful wishing something that horrific on anyone karma is a b***h!!! and you have the same mentality as those drunk drivers dont care who dies


----------

